# Flylashes.....just take a "look"



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking to save a few dollars on cosmetics? Got some time, and flys, to kill? Well I'm here to help you with a money saving tip for you ladies. You can thank me later! =p
http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyl...st_creates_fake_eye_lashes_with_fly_legs.html


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ewwwwwww


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just wrong.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Am I sick for not thinking this is disgusting? I mean considering it's her art (and I've seen some pretty strange art) I kind of appreciate it


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Its just..umm..germy.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

eww, what's wrong with her??

and Master-Macabre, YES!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I am SO not clicking that link


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha come one Dixie don't be a wuss 
and I'm not a sick person, I just live in a very sick world


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Master-Macabre said:


> Haha come one Dixie don't be a wuss
> and I'm not a sick person, I just live in a very sick world


Hahaha.... OHHHHHHH no. Not clicking, I'm not.
It would ruin my whole "Halloween Lady" reputation if I spend the next week having nightmares, and I know that I would, because it even made Haunted Bayou say EWWW, and she's much tougher than I am with that kinda stuff 

LOL


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Grossssssssssssssss!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I for one am not putting anything that has walked in poop near my eyes


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, I for one am not putting anything that has walked in poop near my eyes


HAHAHAHAHA That's the best comment I've seen yet.
I would....for the sake of art


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldnt wear them, but I think theyre pretty neat


----------

